# Люмбаго



## Саша25 (12 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста !
Проблема с поясницей началась год назад! Сначала спина просто побаливала, бывали и резкие боли, а осенью при наклоне прострелило так сильно, что чуть ли не потерял сознание! Спина сильно искривилась на момент болезни. Лежал дома неделю, мазал спину мазями, в больницу не пошел, но думаю скоро нужно собираться, потому что спина болит все еще, "стреляет"иногда. 

Подскажите, что это может быть, почему меня тогда искривило? Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2010)

*люмбаго*

А почему к врачу идти не хотите?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (13 Апр 2010)

*люмбаго*



Саша25 написал(а):


> Подскажите, что это может быть, почему меня тогда искривило?
> … осенью при наклоне прострелило так сильно, что чуть ли не потерял сознание! Спина сильно искривилась на момент болезни. Лежал дома неделю



Действительно, то о чем Вы написали, соответствует названию темы - «Люмбаго». А вот «почему» Вас тогда искривило, имеет несколько вариантов:

*«Поясничный прострел» при наклоне может быть обусловлен рядом факторов*: 


 *ущемлением студенистого ядра в трещине фиброзного кольца или возникновение этой трещины *(наружные слои фиброзного кольца межпозвонкового диска имеют большое количество болевых рецепторов); 
 *ущемлением менискоида в межпозвонковом суставе*; 
 *смещением межпозвонкового диска с отдавливанием задней продольной связки, желтой связки*, которые имеют большое количество болевых рецепторов и крайне чувствительны  к «травмирующим» (и др.) воздействиям; 
 *раздражение болевых рецепторов в суставных сумках фасеточных суставов, мышцах, сухожилиях, надкостнице, оболочечных тканях *(в связи с растяжением, травмой и т.д.).

Провоцирующие факторы: подъем тяжести, неловкое движение, травма, длительное пребывание в нефизиологической позе, переохлаждение.



Саша25 написал(а):


> Спина сильно искривилась на момент болезни …



Это так называемое анталгическое («противоболевое») кифозирование или анталгический сколиоз (в ряде случаев кифосколиоз) – изменение конфигурации позвоночного столба (и прилегающих сегментов тела), которое таким образом «исключает» травмированный участок позвоночного двигательного сегмента из возможной статодинамической нагрузки и избавляет от возможного дополнительного его травмирования в период «заживления» (то есть создает благоприятное пространственное окружение (соотношение) анатомических структур, избавляющее от повторного механического воздействия на пораженную часть позвоночного двигательного сегмента).

*!!!* *Следует помнить*, что _люмбаго не болезнь, а синдромом, причиной возникновения которого могут быть различные заболевания_. Поэтому вопрос Доктора Ступина: 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему к врачу идти не хотите?


Более значим, чем: «почему меня тогда искривило?», тем более


Саша25 написал(а):


> Проблема с поясницей началась* год назад*! сначала спина просто побаливала, бывали и резкие боли …



Как правило, люмбаго относится к «доброкачественным» болевым феноменам и при соответствующих лечебных и профилактических мероприятиях не возникает повторно или возникает крайне редко с последующим исчезновением «риска» повторного обострения, но в любом случае следует помнить, что *устранение симптомов не является гарантией от повторного возникновения люмбаго*.

Вам действительно необходимо обратиться к врачу (допустим, к неврологу), который при беседе с Вами должен выяснить возможное наличие у Вас «тревожных знаков», например, таких, как лихорадка и наличие симптомов интоксикации, повышенные СОЭ, С-реактивного белка, необъяснимая анемия; сам факт возможно имеющихся неврологических нарушений, а также неврологические нарушения, не укладывающиеся в картину обычной радикулопатии и сохраняющиеся (нарастающие) в течение месяца; травма спины или перенесенная инфекция, или внутривенное лечение незадолго до появления боли в спине и т.д.

Естественно, непосредственной причиной «прострела» (люмбаго) явился явный механический фактор – наклон вперед, а вот те предрасполагающие и способствующие факторы, а также локальные изменения в позвоночных двигательных сегментах и другие изменения в опорно-двигательном аппарате, которые привели к прострелу – «требуют выяснения» на приеме у врача.  

Если у врача возникает сомнение в наличии у пациента неспецифической боли в нижней части спины (нБНС), то он назначает ряд обследований, среди которых могут быть: лабораторное обследование, R-графия, МРТ  поясничного отдела позвоночника и др.


----------



## Саша25 (13 Апр 2010)

Спасибо за информацию!
А к врачу пойду сегодня или завтра.
Еще хотел спросить-поясница болит до сих пор с того момента,боли в основном резкие,возникают не только при наклоне вперед,но и назад...Простреливает бывает довольно сильно,но не так как тогда...


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (13 Апр 2010)

Саша25 написал(а):


> … поясница болит до сих пор с того момента, боли в основном резкие, возникают не только при наклоне вперед, но и назад...Простреливает бывает довольно сильно, но не так как тогда...



Это еще раз указывает на то, что *Вам необходимо обратиться к врачу *по месту жительства (или в иное лечебное учреждение). В данном случае, без предварительного осмотра и  обследования (при необходимости) дальнейшие рассуждения «лишены смысла». 

Если в последующем у Вас возникнут какие-либо вопросы по поводу назначений врача (в том числе по обследованию и лечению), а достаточной от него информации Вы не получите или возникнут какие-либо затруднения в ее «осмыслении» – тогда обращайтесь, разъясним и дадим совет.


----------

